# 192T Question



## Greener (Nov 25, 2009)

The specs on the Stihl site say this runs with a 16" bar but it runs optimally with a 14. Has anyone tried it with a 16, and do you lose power. Any feedback helps. thanks.
:chainsawguy:


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 25, 2009)

14" max IMO, I run a 12 on mine and just use it for trimmings or as a back up saw.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 25, 2009)

I run a 14" on mine but anything over 8"-10" is about max for that saw.


----------



## charlieh (Nov 25, 2009)

i have a 12" on mine 14" would be the upper limit of what i would want to cut with it, and not regularly at that


----------



## canopyboy (Nov 25, 2009)

:agree2:

Got mine with the 14", but you'd be crazy to want to cut anything that big with it. I can't imagine cutting anything over about 10-12" with it. Great for stuff 8" and under though, just keep the revs up -- there's very little torque.


----------



## ND_ash (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the same saw with a 12", I can't imagine it with a 16" I don't think it would pull a 14 decent


----------



## fishercat (Nov 25, 2009)

*mine rips with a 14".*

never put a 16" on it.i thought of putting one on the 200t but i like the balance of the 14".


----------



## TreeW?rx (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 2 192t's, 1 12" & 1 16". I climb with the 12" and use the 16" in the bucket. I have to say that if you keep your chain sharp and keep the revs up you will do just fine with the 16". Try not to cut anything at max bar length. The bar will plug and bog down in the cut. Other than that the 16" is just fine. That being said, I plan on getting the 200t next go round. The extra hp and larger chain will be so much nicer when that branch is just barely in reach. And it will make the cutting so much faster. The slight extra weight will try to suck my harness off that much faster, but I think I can live with it.


----------



## Greener (Nov 26, 2009)

TreeWürx said:


> I have 2 192t's, 1 12" & 1 16". I climb with the 12" and use the 16" in the bucket. I have to say that if you keep your chain sharp and keep the revs up you will do just fine with the 16". Try not to cut anything at max bar length. The bar will plug and bog down in the cut. Other than that the 16" is just fine. That being said, I plan on getting the 200t next go round. The extra hp and larger chain will be so much nicer when that branch is just barely in reach. And it will make the cutting so much faster. The slight extra weight will try to suck my harness off that much faster, but I think I can live with it.



TreeWurx, you were the only one who said a 16" is ok. I'll go with your theory. Thanks to everyone with all the posts and I think I will heed the advice and stay with the 14, as much for weight concerns while climbing as for torque. I may throw the 16 on to test it out but I am guessing I will not use it.


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 26, 2009)

200t with a 16" is fine.. I didn't care for the 192 when I ran one.. reminded me of one of those orange saws lol except it was balanced better for "2" handed use.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 26, 2009)

we run 200ts with 16 " bars and before that we used 020s with 16" bars tom trees


----------



## bytehoven (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought my 192T with the 14" bar but quickly switched to a 12" bar. I keep the 14" around as a spare, but prefer running the 12". I find the shorter bar cuts quicker and bogs less.

I agree cutting beyond 8" with the 192T gets slow. If I had to routinely cut limbs 8" & larger, I'd switch to the 200T.

The 192T with a 12" bar and sharp chain is a great tool for the price.


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a 10" bar on my 192T for the little bit of climbing i do and for the ground work-

i wouldnt even consider a 12 inch bar. the 10" bogs it down enough as is ( the saw is only a couple years old ) 

if i NEEDED a 12" bar, id upgrad to the 020T / 200T


----------



## bytehoven (Nov 30, 2009)

Even at 12", the reach of the shorter bar feels awkward to me. I assume you have gotten used to the shorter 10" bar. 

How is the balance with the 10" bar?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 1, 2009)

bytehoven said:


> Even at 12", the reach of the shorter bar feels awkward to me. I assume you have gotten used to the shorter 10" bar.
> 
> How is the balance with the 10" bar?





balance is ok. 


i just have to make my cut ALL the way AROUND when blocking down logs. 

my BIGGEST complaint is i always run out of gas in the saw before i finish trees like this


----------



## Greener (Dec 1, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> i have a 10" bar on my 192T for the little bit of climbing i do and for the ground work-
> 
> i wouldnt even consider a 12 inch bar. the 10" bogs it down enough as is ( the saw is only a couple years old )
> 
> if i NEEDED a 12" bar, id upgrad to the 020T / 200T



Haven't had it bog yet with the 14" but I don't bury it. I let the saw do the work. I limbed an oak this weekend with no problems. I am tempted to put on the 16 but I will refrain from the urge.


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 2, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> i have a 10" bar on my 192T for the little bit of climbing i do and for the ground work-



BTW... what 10" bar and chain do you run?


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 2, 2009)

bytehoven said:


> BTW... what 10" bar and chain do you run?



you know... now that you ask...

i am "pretty sure" its a 10 inch bar / chain. it is whatever came on it... i bought extra chains, havent even looked at the number of links. 

it is a stihl bar, thats all i know


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't see a 10" bar in the Stihl bar/chain guide. Honestly, I got so many 12" chains, I'm not keen on adding another size. However, I have thought about trying the 12" Rolomatic E Light bar on my 192T, since it's supposed to be 38% lighter.

I have the 14" E-Light bar on a new MS211 and you can definitely feel the weight difference compared to the standard E Rollomatic.

Do you have the carving bar?


----------



## fishercat (Dec 3, 2009)

*i tried the E-Lite bar.*

i loved the weight but i seemed to bend them easily on take downs.for just trimming they are great if you aren't a pincher.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 3, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> balance is ok.
> 
> 
> i just have to make my cut ALL the way AROUND when blocking down logs.
> ...



Miller, you need to put a helmet on that chrome dome! All it takes is the butt end of a single 1" diameter branch falling 20' to strike you in the head and you're worm food. If you've got a family, wear it for their sake. If not, wear it for yours.

Work safe, neighbor!


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 3, 2009)

bytehoven-


maybe my bar is 8 " ????? and not a 10" ?

its not a carving bar thats for sure.


----------



## mcb (Dec 4, 2009)

ive got a 14" on a 192T and would almost consider going smaller. i full throttle mine for about 2 seconds before going into the cut and im constantly whittling/rocking it to keep the revs high. i can stall a sharp chain at will without pushing very hard at all. not terrible in pine but little lacking for hardwoods.


----------



## southsoundtree (Dec 4, 2009)

treewürx said:


> i have 2 192t's, 1 12" & 1 16". I climb with the 12" and use the 16" in the bucket. I have to say that if you keep your chain sharp and keep the revs up you will do just fine with the 16". Try not to cut anything at max bar length. The bar will plug and bog down in the cut. Other than that the 16" is just fine. That being said, i plan on getting the 200t next go round. The extra hp and larger chain will be so much nicer when that branch is just barely in reach. And it will make the cutting so much faster. The slight extra weight will try to suck my harness off that much faster, but i think i can live with it.



+1


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 4, 2009)

Today, I ordered a 3005-000-7405 LW 12" Rollomatice E Light bar for the 192T. I did this based on how much weight difference I felt with the E-Light 14" bar on the MS211 versus the standard E bar.

I'm thinking of trying a 12" Micro bar/chain a try on the 192T.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)

MillerTreeMN said:


> balance is ok.
> 
> 
> i just have to make my cut ALL the way AROUND when blocking down logs.
> ...



a little tree wears your had hattom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2009)

tom treesopcorn:


----------



## MillerTreeMN (Dec 6, 2009)

i was wrong, my bar IS a 12 inch bar. 

my brothers 200t must have a 14 inch bar.


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 9, 2009)

OK...

I thought I would post some 12" and 14" bar weights. Weights are without chain, just the bar. 

*3/8" P .050"*
13.4 oz. - 14" Stihl Rollomatic E-Light 
17.8 oz. - 14" Stihl Rollomatic E 

11.6 oz. - 12" Stihl Rolloamatic E-Light
14.9 oz. - 12" Stihl Rolloamatic E 
16.7 oz. - 12" Forester Pro 

*3/8"P .043" - NF*
11.9 oz. - 12" Oregon Micro-Lite (124MLEA074)

While the 12" E-Light .050" is the lightest bar in my collection, once the chain weight is taken into account, the Oregon 12" NF the lightest bar/chain option should be the lightest overall. 

I will post weights with chains when some 12" NF loops arrive from Bailey's.


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Dec 17, 2009)

irish93stang said:


> 200t with a 16" is fine.. I didn't care for the 192 when I ran one.. reminded me of one of those orange saws lol except it was balanced better for "2" handed use.



I agree, i ran the 192t with Asplundh and I didnt like it. I have my 200t now and would never think about going back. Spend the extra bucks and get yourself the 200t it will be worth every penny!


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Dec 17, 2009)

by milling out the muffler and deflector a little bit, my 192s run the same times as 200s...

and their how many hundred dollars less???


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 17, 2009)

If I were working up in the tree all day, I too would rather have the 200T.

However, the 192T is enough for me as well. The extra $$$ I saved versus the 200T, paid for a MS211, which is a better choice for the ground chores I would have tried with the 200T.


----------

